# Tell Your Funniest Shroom/Lsd/Acid Trips HERE



## IOWNEVERY1 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have never done any of these only do weed but love to hear about people goingt to fucking wierd ass places. My favorite is about a friend who was tripping and was talking to a beanbag and thought it was the bear from the coke-a-cola commercials. lol 

So if you have any stories i would love to hear them.


----------



## jomal206 (Feb 14, 2008)

I love shrooms




I took a bunch of friends of mine to a local campsite that sat over a lake.....I brought probably a dozen of those chocolate mushrooms and we all tripped balls.....we went out in the woods and walked around with flashlights and got all fucked up and lost and shit....it was really creepy yet the most exhilarating experience ever


I've also spent an hour and a half sitting on the kitchen floor looking at my reflection in the oven glass 0.o


Another good night was we turned my buddies apartment into this weird creep out place with black lights and candles in every room....we all dropped a bunch of LSD and tripped out to Gorillaz all night.....



Gotta love hallucinogenics


----------



## STLbuds (Feb 14, 2008)

One crazy experience I have had with LSD was when all my friends ate mushrooms and I ate mushrooms and took LSD. We then ran out of mushrooms so we had to get more but they were a 30 min drive away. So we got in my buddy's car and jumped on the highway. Well little did we know but there was this big acident and the guy than ran into someone on the highway jumped out of his car a took off on foot onti some neighborhoods. So there were cops everywhere flying all over the streets and there were even helocopters flying around with search lights and the lights would go over our car from time to time, we got so freaked out we had to pull over and chill out for a while. But all in all it was a very good night we got more mushrooms and were all really fucked up all night long.


----------



## Cubano1211 (Feb 14, 2008)

damn I gotta come chill with you sometime Jomal haha


----------



## jomal206 (Feb 14, 2008)

Cubano1211 said:


> damn I gotta come chill with you sometime Jomal haha



LOL yeah that was in my younger days when I had nothing better to do than spend my money on drugs.........


Ecstasy one weekend, LSD the next, then mushies, back to pills, then trips, coke, trips, coke, pills, LOL you get the story


----------



## roseypanties (Mar 2, 2008)

One time on 2 white blotter, I went to my friends bathroom and stared in the mirror. I took a big breath and held it in.... in a couple seconds i turned into a werewolf and then 10-12 sec. later Abraham Fuken Lincoln w/ a beard and top hat..... I swear ... Then when i released my breath I fell flat on the sink, hit my head and luckily my buddy caught me.. crazy shit when you take lcd and the lack of oxygen... heheheheheh


----------



## KindBud420 (Mar 2, 2008)

I took 3 grams of shrooms for my first time and i was with 5 friends and they were tripping too.. but i remember just sittin on my friends porch and for a second things went double vision and back to normal so i freaked out and went to my house by myself and got in the shower for some reason and just put boxers on and took my blanket and wrapped up in it and layed in my brothers room in the dark. i was freaking out, it was like a bunch of realistic images in my head and everytime i closed my eyes it was like it was infront of me. i had a slipknot poster in my room with the clown and i remember seeing that my whole trip was based on scary ass clowns man. it was soo crazy, and i dont remember passing out and i woke up on the floor with a bunch of drool ...id do it again definatly and iwas sooo happy it was over... it was the longest 6 hours of my life..


----------



## hydronewbie (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanksgiving morning I had a friend call me at 5 in the morning and said he had surprise for me. I went and unlocked the front door and he was sitting there smiling, like he was up to something. I invited him in and he pulled out a ounce bag of shrooms.  I took a little over 3 grams then we smoked a couple bowls out of the bong. Once it kicked in I was gone. Have a 3 foot tall green alien that you plug in and he lights up. my whole trip consisted of me conversating with my new alien friend. I think he said his name was Zweedlebob.  Oh shrooms and weed, two of natures greatest things.


----------



## exzile (Mar 11, 2008)

I once was tripping by myself at my grandfathers house with no one there and decided to go home. i forgot i drove so i walked out the back door and started walkin to my house. I walked the opposite way of my house! and got lost when i got to the top of the street. people were walking outside, so i started loosing my mind and running for no reason! it seemd like my vision was how the visions in the movies are, when theres all these different camera's shooting at different angles! i went around the block and ended up at my grandfathers house again and sat in the bag yard and danced with the trees taht were dancing with me ! it ws fun, i had some crazy visuals "D


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 12, 2008)

KindBud420 said:


> I took 3 grams of shrooms for my first time and i was with 5 friends and they were tripping too.. but i remember just sittin on my friends porch and for a second things went double vision and back to normal so i freaked out and went to my house by myself and got in the shower for some reason and just put boxers on and took my blanket and wrapped up in it and layed in my brothers room in the dark. i was freaking out, it was like a bunch of realistic images in my head and everytime i closed my eyes it was like it was infront of me. i had a slipknot poster in my room with the clown and i remember seeing that my whole trip was based on scary ass clowns man. it was soo crazy, and i dont remember passing out and i woke up on the floor with a bunch of drool ...id do it again definatly and iwas sooo happy it was over... it was the longest 6 hours of my life..


see i would of shot my room up because i have a phobia of clowns, ever since i seen IT. and when im sober i jus clintch up but i can deal. but if im high i, i don't kno what i would do!!!


----------



## garder54 (Mar 12, 2008)

A bunch of us each got 1/8 of shrooms and ate them. So later we are all sitting out on the porch since it was a beautiful day. After about a half hour I see a mini cooper convertible drive by with a 6ft tall red bull sticking out of the back. Well I thought for sure it was fake, but everyone starting laughing at the same time. Later we all found out that it was actually real...it just picked one hell of a time to drive by.


----------



## Gordy (Mar 15, 2008)

this experience is only a weed experience cause I have never dropped acid or even wanted to. 

Let me set the stage.

It is way back in the eighties and snowing enough to get a snow day from school. I decide it is a good day to do a few bong hits and shovel the driveway. It was in a relm of peacful bliss that must have been a step away from heaven.

the only sounds I hear are the sounds of the snow falling and the shovel shoveling...

My peaceful blis is interupted by a loud sound "eyeyeah" I look around see nothing and go on about my work.... "eyeyeah" wtf I look around again and see nothing. the 3rd time this happend or mabey the 5th... it was 20 + years ago and I was stoned I look over and see my uncles cow looking at me.... "eyeyeah" I laugh and go about my work.


Sometime later who knows how long I hear a very loud clicking sound echoing all over the town the a loud voice......

"this is a test of the early warning system" then and air raid type alarm.

It was a test for the local nucuelar glow plant.

It was all very sureal.

Sorry about the spelling... I did a lot of weed in the 80's

Hope you liked my story.

Love peace and good Karma to you all,

Gordy


----------



## KindBud420 (Mar 16, 2008)

Cannabolic said:


> see i would of shot my room up because i have a phobia of clowns, ever since i seen IT. and when im sober i jus clintch up but i can deal. but if im high i, i don't kno what i would do!!!


yeah it freaked me out too man
i wanted to kill myself. i didnt try too cuz i kept tellin my self it would be over soon . .


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 16, 2008)

I watched ET and had a phobia of ET for a while...off topic?


----------



## overfiend (Mar 16, 2008)

fishing eve "opening day fishing" we figured let's trip and drink mad dog 20/20 all night and camp at the trout pond. 
we get there and someone is already camping on the island and partying loud.
we're just starting to trip. we start a fire and start cooking some steaks that we brought. within 1/2 hour 2 guys from the island come over and say SMELLS GOOD BOYS
they were 2 big old hilbillys big round stomachs and blue farmer jeans.
SMELLS SO DAMN GOOD I THINK I'LL TAKE SOME
by now our trip is goin peak and the guy grabs a steak off the fire "bare hands"
i cant believe this is happening.
finally they say IT SMELLS LIKE WEED OVER HERE WHOS GOT.
my dumb ass friend says we smoked it all but we still have some acid if ya want.

the guy says ACID I'LL SHOW YOU GUYS SOME FUCKING HALLUCINATIONS
then he starts bending small trees over the fire and they catch fire and he lets them go and they start to catch other trees on fire. by now we're like fuck what the hell do we do. I look over and the guys are getting into my canoe so my buddy goes over and flips them into the water. they get in their boat and go back to the island.
i never spent the night there on opening day since.
it was funny in the morning i was fishing near them everyone else on the pond was catching trout and these two morons were catching pickerel


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 17, 2008)

That's fucked up. Those fat hillbillies got your steaks. Did you let them get your cornbread, too? lol


----------



## cream8 (Mar 18, 2008)

overfiend said:


> fishing eve "opening day fishing" we figured let's trip and drink mad dog 20/20 all night and camp at the trout pond.
> we get there and someone is already camping on the island and partying loud.
> we're just starting to trip. we start a fire and start cooking some steaks that we brought. within 1/2 hour 2 guys from the island come over and say SMELLS GOOD BOYS
> they were 2 big old hilbillys big round stomachs and blue farmer jeans.
> ...


thats fucked up...on shrooms if someone took my food..i might freak out and see at as some weird macho alpha male thing and i probably would have freaked and beat someone up but probably not


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 18, 2008)

I went Kung Fu on a dude when he grabbed me at a party. he was invading my personal space and being very sexually inappropriate (was probably on something-drunk probably). I was on acid and thought he was going to try to rape me, and I knocked his ass out.


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Mar 18, 2008)

No time to read the others, I'll do that later. But one time my friend, lets call him bob, was having a huge bonfire/trip fest at his house. He had around a hundred people in his backyard and around 20 of them were tripping, the rest were drinking. And at around 10 at night, bob wanted to smoke and so did I and three of my other friends. No one else had weed so we left to be able to get more then one hit. Anyway, we go to one kids house, get his bong. Go to this park by his house, smoke a bowl, talk and laugh, smoke another bowl, play around on the park slides, swings and stuff, then smoked another bowl. Started talking philosophy and all of a sudden one kid was like. BOB isnt there huge party going on at your house. Bob was like holy shit I forgot and we get in the car and haul ass back to the party and got there at around 1. HAHAHA everyone was like Where the fuck did you guys go, who leaves their own party.


----------



## overfiend (Mar 19, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> I went Kung Fu on a dude when he grabbed me at a party. he was invading my personal space and being very sexually inappropriate (was probably on something-drunk probably). I was on acid and thought he was going to try to rape me, and I knocked his ass out.


 
i hear that i had a similar situation its crazy how everything is amplified wile tripping


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 19, 2008)

It was fucking scary as hell. His face was all distorted with phosphenes and shit, and I kept seeing all his negative energy just coming at me, trying to envelope me. I think being raped on acid would be the fucking scariest thing that could happen to someone. People around me were like, damn! the asshole was out cold. served him right.


----------



## smoke two joints (Mar 19, 2008)

ok, so this is not a shroom or acid trip, however. one morning, about 8 or 9 am me and my good friend rolled a 3g zoot and smoked it... went back to his house and layed on his bed hehe, i tripped balls, i cant really describe it, but ill do my best, like a big camera of my life zoomed into my ear drum or something and i could feel things like trying to get through it or something, i mean i could actually feel it!, i then went to sleep and woke up at about 5pm.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 19, 2008)

what's a zoot?


----------



## garder54 (Mar 21, 2008)

to me, a zoot a spliff and a joint are all the same thing. ive heard a spliff can sometimes be half tobacco half weed...but usually now a days its all weed.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 21, 2008)

i think I'd be pretty pissed when I blazed up and realize my shit smelled like tomacko.


----------



## garder54 (Mar 21, 2008)

i dunno. i smoke flavored tobacco out of a nice wood pipe. i could see how flavored tobacco and weed could go together. i would imagine it would be pretty harsh though...i dont inhale tobacco smoke.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 23, 2008)

I dunno...I remember from drugs&behavior class that tobacco cigarettes are used as both a stimulant and a depressent-stimulant when one takes many short puffs, a depressent when one takes long slow draws, hold them in and let's em out slowly, much like when smoking weed. So I guess I can see how they might work well together, except I like to take small hits and am not able to hold them in for very long cuz it makes me cough and choke...probably wouldn't be much fun for me. fucks up the high when I smoke cigarettes afterwards or simultaneously.


----------



## jackonthebox (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't hold in tobacco smoke. but I moderate size drags. I somtimes do like to roll up some ganj with tobacco, its nice. plus I don't have to smoke a cig after the weed (like I normally like to) because it all happens at once!


----------



## RUstoner (Mar 26, 2008)

this is my room in my house where my friends and i like to chill out. tripping balls in there gives very interesting visuals. you can only see two of the walls but the whole room is covered in about 2,500 mountain dew cans


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 26, 2008)

Brings a whole other meaning to the phrase, "Do the Dew". What's wrong with your buddy in that pic?


----------

